# elsütni



## NagyKiss

Sziasztok!

Sajnos nincs kontextus ehhez az igéhez. Mégis azt szeretném kérdézni, hogy mit jelent ez a szó: *elsütni*.
Úgy értettem, hogy "egy káromkodást használni a beszédben". Így van?
Milyen más jelentése van?

Köszönöm előre is.


----------



## Maruszja

1. elsütni a poént: elmondani egy vicc utolsó, lényeges mondatát.
2. elsütni a puskát: lőni

Káromkodásra még nem hallottam ezt a szót ...


----------



## Zsanna

Egyetértek Maruszjával, de el tudom képzelni, hogy valamilyen szlenges (és esetleg helytelen) szövegben utalhatnának egy káromkodásra ilyen módon, főleg, ha abban van valamilyen meglepő elem. (Vagy magában a káromkodásban vagy a szituációban.)

P.S. Csak egy kis módosítás az eredeti kérdéssel kapcsolatban (1 betű kimaradt): "Milyen más jelentése van?"


----------



## NagyKiss

Zsanna said:


> P.S. Csak egy kis módosítás ez eredeti kérdéssel kapcsolatban (1 betű kimaradt): "Milyen más jelentése van?"



Csak ennyi?
Egyébként köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Zsanna

Nagyon jól írsz magyarul, szóval nem is lehet több.
Én viszont "ezt" írtam "az" helyett, szóval azt is javítottam.


----------



## francisgranada

Olyan is van, hogy "elsütni az árut". Az értelme k.b. túladni az árun; megszabadulni - például - a rossz minőségű árutól, lehetőleg jó pénzért; stb. Az _áru_ szó helyett szerepelhet a konkrét áru megnevezése is.

P.S. Szia NagyKiss. Szlovákul _streliť tovar _(ezt biztos érted) ....


----------



## Zsanna

Én arra inkább "elpasszolni"-t mondanék, de az elsütni igének tényleg van egy olyan jelentése, hogy "sikeresen megszabadulni valami kellemetlen/rossz/hibás stb. dologtól" mármint az "unalmas/banális/ezerszer hallott" dolgon kívül.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Én arra inkább "elpasszolni"-t mondanék


Nekem az _elpasszolni _ebben az esetben nem _passzol  ....  _


> ... az elsütni igének tényleg van egy olyan jelentése, hogy "sikeresen megszabadulni valami kellemetlen/rossz/hibás stb. dologtól"  ...


Ez jó definíciója annak, amit mondani akartam. Például illik arra is, hogy _pénzt elsütni_. Hirtelen nem tudok példát mondani, de találkoztam ilyennel is. Itt is az lehet a lényeg, hogy "megszabadulni valami kellemetlen dologtól", például feketén szerzett pénztől, ami terhelő bizonyíték lehet, stb ...


----------

